# CHILI from the pantry...



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2017)

Well, I found 2 -  1.5# packages of "CHILI grind" beef in the freezer...   So...  I made 1 batch and this is the second...  the first was really good.....  

I knew I had stuff in the pantry so a digging I went...    Below is what I pulled out of the pantry for this batch...    First batch did NOT have chili beans in it....

....click on pics to enlarge....













CHILI from the pantry 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017






also....

a pinch of salt and black pepper, while browning the meat...

1 TBS mild chili powder

1 TBS mulatto chili powder

1 TBS ground garlic

1 TBS flour

1 TBS cumin

1 TBS Thai Red Curry powder

1 TBS molasses

This is my very weak attempt to make something that remotely resembles Foamheart's "Award Winning Chili"..   Not having tasted Kevin's chili, I'm saying this is better....  LOL..

I'm simmering to marry the flavors...   Let me say ....   "This SCR wattage controller I'm using to control the heat is the best thing since SMF was started "....   The thermostat still works to stop the temp from going up...  the SCR lowers the wattage of the heating element so the chili will simmer and bubble slowly and NOT burn the roux....   I threw the beans in because they were there.....

Chili without beans is very good..  with beans...  it is what it is...   The flavor is very good....   the seasonings in the "chili beans can" heated it up a bit....   AND the Thai Red curry powder added some heat...   but it's nice heat...   whatever that is.... 

This easy-peasy chili is pretty darn good...   













CHILI from the pantry 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017


















CHILI from the pantry 008.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017


















CHILI from the pantry 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017





....













CHILI from the pantry 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017





...













CHILI from the pantry 005.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017






CORN BREAD ......  double batch of course......    cream corn added to Jiffy mix...   + the regular stuff...    3 each 9 x 5 bread pans with parchment in the bottom AND a sheet pan under to diffuse the heat so the bottoms won't get burned....  hopefully....    It's pretty wet so I will cook it longer....  maybe.....    It's a little wet but maybe it will be perfect when it cools....  













CHILI from the pantry 011.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017


















CHILI from the pantry 013.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017






AND I had to show the oven...   cleaned it yesterday... 













CHILI from the pantry 012.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 31, 2017






OK folks...   Thanks for lookin'  .....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 31, 2017)

That looks pretty good Dave!

I haven't tried parchment in a baking pan for corn bread before!  That's a great idea!  Pointing for that!


----------



## tropics (Mar 31, 2017)

Dave it all looks good to me 

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2017)

I made cornbread a couple 3 weeks ago...  greased the pan...  went to turn the loaf out on the wire rack...    the bottom stuck to the pan and 1/4 of the "loaf" stayed there...  HUGE rip out of my loaf...   PMO !!!   at least I remembered today to do something....


----------



## b-one (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks tasty,what's the ratio of creamed corn per box of mix?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2017)

b-one, afternoon...     1 can and 2 boxes of muffin mix...    keeps it moist..   It was just a guess but it worked.....    enjoy....

Dave


----------



## whistech (Mar 31, 2017)

Dave, the looks delicious!      I like corn bread the way you are making it and sometimes I also add a small can of mild green chiles to the mix along with the cream corn.


----------



## b-one (Mar 31, 2017)

whistech said:


> Dave, the looks delicious!      I like corn bread the way you are making it and sometimes I also add a small can of mild green chiles to the mix along with the cream corn.



I was thinking fire roasted jalapeños!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2017)

Everything looks delicious Dave!

Can't beat chili & cornbread!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## xray (Apr 1, 2017)

Chili looks great! I could go for a bowl of that today.  Oh, and it looks like you got a pretty big mouse that knibbled off a corner of yer cornbread, lol


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> Dave it all looks good to me
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie....


whistech said:


> Dave, the looks delicious!      I like corn bread the way you are making it and sometimes I also add a small can of mild green chiles to the mix along with the cream corn.


That sounds good....   thanks....


b-one said:


> whistech said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, the looks delicious!      I like corn bread the way you are making it and sometimes I also add a small can of mild green chiles to the mix along with the cream corn.
> ...


I'll try that next batch too....   thanks....


SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks delicious Dave!
> 
> Can't beat chili & cornbread!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al...


Xray said:


> Chili looks great! I could go for a bowl of that today. Oh, and it looks like you got a pretty big mouse that knibbled off a corner of yer cornbread, lol


I had to find a guinea pig...   it was a good taste...      thanks...


----------



## foamheart (Apr 1, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Well, I found 2 -  1.5# packages of "CHILI grind" beef in the freezer...   So...  I made 1 batch and this is the second...  the first was really good.....
> 
> I knew I had stuff in the pantry so a digging I went...    Below is what I pulled out of the pantry for this batch...    First batch did NOT have chili beans in it....
> 
> ...


I was all with ya, chili is just cowboy gumbo. There is no one definative  way, there is only the way you get it today. But ya added BEANS! OMG are you sure you're not from NY City! I never had a bowl of chili I couldn't eat.

CSA events taught me that what wins today may not place next week. Its all good........

I am gonna dig around Dave I have similar cornbread recipe from Mexico.... I had forgotten completely about it. That is why this place is so good.

Great looking chili.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks Kevin...  Iffin it taste good.... it's a keeper until next time and it gets modified...

Well shoot.....  the beans were in the pantry....   Got a bunch of cans soooooooo, chili with beans it is...    at least until I run out...    Iffin I changed the spices...  I could have a good start on skabetti sauce...     I'll have to dig out mom's skabetti sauce recipe...  iffin I can find it ...  about the only thing that changes is Oregano swap with Cumin and a few others..  then I would add sliced olives...


----------

